

Is Sex Better Than Money? - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/?p=4606

======
kls
I think the worlds oldest profession has offered a case study in this
speculation for quite some time. It's been answered via so much history and
through civilizations that it should be a law. Something like the Perverts
law.

The Romans went as far has having sex, act like the gold standard on the
Spintria. With all the recent talk about the gold standard, maybe the Romans
had it right, all the flexibility of a fiat currency with a tangible asset
that most any man would see in a matter of seconds, there where probably not
many who question the value of those coins, anyone who saw what they could get
would immediately value the coin in their mind. Further because it was based
on an act, it was not as constrained by physical resources. Maybe we should
back the dollar in the same way, we may see a quick repatriation of the dollar
and a sharp drop in oil prices.

